# 700 Calories an Hour? Didn't think it was possible...?



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Greg Gallop Phoenix, AZ 85024, USA - RunKeeper

Yesterday a buddy and I hiked a mountain here in Phoenix. We burned a little over 700 calories in an hour and three minutes. The three mile hike was pretty vertical. Later when I got home I ran a fever - all night.

Is it even feasible to burn 700 that fast and is that why I ran a fever?

This may change some bug out activities and strategy.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I would say that it is possible, with heavy exertion. I bet you burn more than that when your adrenaline is pumping. As for the fever, I have no idea, other than heavy exertion can, and will elevate core body temperatures. The burning of calories produces heat as a byproduct. You need someone smarter than me to fill in the blanks.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Don't worry three candy bars will give you those 700 calories back.

Edit: I used to go to the gym and run on the tread mill. You run your ass off and it would say you burned 240 calories, then you see a candy bar and it says 240 calories, I would look up at the heavens and say God this isn't right.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

700 is feasible, with heavy exertion.
My wife and I attempted that "Insanity" workout program, and it claimed to burn up to 1000 calories over the course of an hour and 15 minutes.
Never tracked it to confirm, but I sure felt like it after.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Burning 700 calories an hour is nothing unusual. People on treadmills can easily burn 600-700 calories per hour. A heavy workout on an elliptical machine can push 1200 calories per hour.


----------

